# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ياعسى دروب السعادة تخاويك..والمسرة لروحك وقلبك لثام ..!

## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 
صباحكم /مساءكم برائحة المسك.....
ومُتباركين بمولد الخدر وأيامكم سعيدة يارب.. 







كل شموع الكون تضوي 

ويبتسم ثغر الورود


كل مسامات الفرح


ترسم مسرّة بلا حدود


والنبي والآل


كلهم بهالحال


ينثروا طيب الطهارة


يغمروهم جود


يكسبوهم من نبعهم


الـ صافي المورود











لأن للفرح عنوان ...!! لابد أن نُقوّسه بابتسامة ...!
ولأن للبهجةٍ حكاية تنتهي بحلقة سعادة مُلتفة على معصم الحُلم النقي ...! 
هنا جئتُ أُهنئكم احبتي واهنئ نفسي بمناسبة (*عقد قران)*
*أختنا الغالية " شذى الزهراء..* 
ومع جمهرة الملائكة والمصطفى والآل....لتُبارك لقلبها هذه الفرحة .. 




شذى يالغالية ..
تنسكب الأماني من قلبي على نهر يسكن دوحتك...
كم أسعدنا هذا النبأ...وحرّك للفرح نبضات في قلوبنا ...
مُبارك لكِ ..وأسعد الله أيامكِ والليالي ببركة الطُهر زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليها.. 
ربي يتمم لك بخير يارب...ويوفقك ويهنيك يالغالية ..
ببركة من هم النور... 










ادعي من ربي يبارك(عقدها)بفرحة وحبور


ياعسى دروب السعادة لأجلها تزهي وتنور


اليوم نشوانة الأماني تبتهل وبكل سرور


ربي اسعدها وهنّي عمرها بدر البدور


ربي اسعدها وهني عمرها بدر البدور













اتمنى تقبلي تهنئتي الصادقة النابعة من القلب..
ولو كان الكلام مُبعثر وع السريع.. 
دعائي المدرار لقلبك يالغالية.. 
متباركة بالمولد وأيامك سعيدة يااااارب.. 
وكما بدأت سأختم.. 
ياعسى دروب السعادة تخاويك
والمسرّة لروحك وقلبك لثام

أختك : دمعة على السطور

----------

ملكة سبأ (04-28-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (04-20-2010), 

ward roza <3 (04-30-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*كلووووش*
*كلوووووش*
*كلووووووووش*
*كلوووووووووووش*
*الف الف الف  مبروك يا شذوي غناتي*
*والله يتمم لش على خير*
*وعقبال كل عزابية المنتدى*
*وعقبال الي زفت الينا الخبر في المنتدى دموع القمر يارب قريييييب*
*وهذي الورد لك يا شذوي*


*ربي يسعدش ويوفقش في حياتش يارب*
*بحق العقيلة زينب (ع)*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-21-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

بسمه الواحد الاحد ,, الفرد الصمد , بسم الرحمن الرحيم , مالك الملك 


اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 




الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد 


الف مليون مبروك خيتو شذى الزهراء 

عسى يا رب تبارك لك فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين وشفيعتنا بأذن الله  يوم الدين ,, وتجعله عقد مبارك وباب للسعاده والهناء




مشكورة خيتو دمعه على هالخبر السعيد 


عسى ايامك كلها سعادة

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم.
_شــــــــــذاااااوي_ حبيبتي ..
الف الف الف مــــــــبرووووك 
خــــبركتيييييير حلووووو وربي يسعدك ويتمم لك بالخير والسعاااده 
وعقباااال ليلة العمر ..
وعقباااال كل الشبااااب والصبااااايا ...اممم انا معااهم لولا :grin: هههههه
لزوووم هالحركااات يعني  :;^^: 
_دموووع_ يااااعمري ..مشكوووره ع هيييك خبريه جنوناااان 
وعقبااااال مانفرح فييييك يااااقلبي ...


موفقين

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## أُخرىْ

اللهم صلِ على مُحمد وآل مُحمد..

بارك الله لَكُما وبارك عليكما وَجمع بينكم في خير..
والله يسعدكم ..ويهنيكم.... :bigsmile: 






وعقبالك دموعة ناكل كيك عقدك .. :embarrest:

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*الف الف مبرووك شذااوي ..*

*الله يتمم لك على خيير ..*

*ربي يسعدك و يهنيك ..*

*عقباال الفرحة الكبيييرة ..~*

*دموووعهـ ..{ تسلمييين ع الخبرية السعيدة ..*

*الله يعطيكم الصحة و العاافية ..*


*موفقيين ..}*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ألف مبروك .. 

والله يسعدك ويهنيك ..

وعقبال باقي البنات ..

يعطيكم العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

وعقبالنا كلنا

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> * اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> * وعليكم السلام والرحمه* 
> صباحكم /مساءكم برائحة المسك.....
> ومُتباركين بمولد الخدر وأيامكم سعيدة يارب..
> ...



* خجلة من كلمات تراقصت فرحاً من يديكِ دمعتي الغاليه*
*كثيره في حقي نشووات الاحرف المعبره ..*
*ربي يهنيكِ ويسعدكِ وافرح فيكِ قريب* 
*وتسلمي يارب ع عبق كلماتكِ الصادقه*
*وكل عام وانتي بإلف خير بالمولد الزينبي*
*ولاعدم من طيب قلبكِ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*الغآليـة .. شذى الزهرآء*

*ألف ألف مبروكـ*

*ربي يتممـ لكـ ع خير*

*وعقبآل بآقي صبآيا الشبكة*

*دمعة .. تسلمي ع المبآدرة اللطيفة عزيزتي :)*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

الف الف الف الف مبرررووووووك

كنت حاسه من الكلام الي في توقيعك هع 


الله يبارك يجعل الفرح دوم بحياتك

وعقبال ماتبشرونا ببقية البنات

تتهني انشاء الله

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-23-2010)

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صباح الورد ،،*

*ياعمري العرووسه الحلوووه =) ،*

*ألف ألف مبروووك ،،*

*وربي يسعدكم ويهنيكم ويخليكم إلى بعض وعشرة دآيمه يآرب << خلصو كل إللي اعرفهم :p* 

*ودمووع ثانكس ياقمر على الخبريه الحلووه وعقبالش ياقميله ،*

*تحياتي*

----------

شذى الزهراء (04-25-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أدم الصلاة على النبي محمد فقبولها حتم بدون تردد

أعمالنا بين القبول وردها إلا الصلاة على النبي محمد


ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد 


بشرك الله بالخير حبيبتي دمعة على السطور وعقبالك وكل البنات ان شاء الله










الغاليه شذى الف مبروك 




*عقد قران مبارك إن شاء الله. أتم الله عليكما نعمه و جمع بينكما في الخير* 
*سعادتي بالغه بهذا الخبر السعيد* 
**

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-04-2010)

----------


## نُون

*ألْف مَبْروك ياعرُوس ــ وَ عَسى الفَرح دُوم الدُوم*
 :bigsmile: 
*عقبال اللي ببالي .. كلهم* 
 :toung: 


*موفقين دموع ؛*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-04-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

**



*الف الف الف الف مبروك* 


*ربي يتمم لك على خير و عساها عشرة طويله*


*فرحت لك كثيير ,,,*


*دموعه الله يبشرك بالخير ,,,عقبال كل  الصبايا ...*

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-04-2010)

----------


## ward roza <3

الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك شذوي ع العقد 

دمووعه يسلمووو ع الخبريه الحلوووووووة

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-04-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الف مبروووووووووووووك

شذاوي الغالية 

بجد افرحت الش من قلب
بس للأسف شائت الأقدار ان لا ااتي لتهنئتك

بس جاية جاية 

انتظريني

ومشكوره خيوه لنقل الخبرية هون

وعقبال الجميع

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-04-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *كلووووش*
> *كلوووووش*
> *كلووووووووش*
> *كلوووووووووووش*
> *الف الف الف مبروك يا شذوي غناتي*
> *والله يتمم لش على خير*
> *وعقبال كل عزابية المنتدى*
> *وعقبال الي زفت الينا الخبر في المنتدى دموع القمر يارب قريييييب*
> *وهذي الورد لك يا شذوي*
> ...



 

*ياهلا نهوووض*
*الله يبارك بعمركِ غناااتي*
*وعقبالش قريب اسمع عنج احلى عروووس*
*وعقبال الغلا دموووع ان شاء الله وكل البنات يارب*
*وربي يسمع منكِ,, ببركة دعائكِ اكون بخير* 
*وتسلمي ع التبريك والورد الحلووو*
*دمتي بوود نهوض*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> بسمه الواحد الاحد ,, الفرد الصمد , بسم الرحمن الرحيم , مالك الملك 
> 
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد  
> 
> 
> 
> الف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد  
> 
> ...



 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الله يبارك في عمركِ خيتو ام محمد*
*ويارب يسمع منكِ ان شاء الله* 
*وايامكِ كلها سعيدة ياارب*
*وبالغه في الاولاد*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> 
> وعجل فرجهم ياكريم.
> _شــــــــــذاااااوي_ حبيبتي ..
> الف الف الف مــــــــبرووووك 
> خــــبركتيييييير حلووووو وربي يسعدك ويتمم لك بالخير والسعاااده 
> وعقباااال ليلة العمر ..
> وعقباااال كل الشبااااب والصبااااايا ...اممم انا معااهم لولاهههههه
> لزوووم هالحركااات يعني 
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*الله يبارك بعمرك غناتي فرروح*
*الاحلى وجودكِ هنا وتشريفكِ*
*ربي يسلمكِ من كل شر*
*وعقبال الكل يارب والاولاد ان شااء الله*
*مشكووره ع الوورد الحلووو*
*دمتي بسعاده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اللهم صلِ على مُحمد وآل مُحمد..
> 
> بارك الله لَكُما وبارك عليكما وَجمع بينكم في خير..
> والله يسعدكم ..ويهنيكم....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الله يباركِ لكِ خيووة*
*وعقبالكِ ان شااء الله ودموع كل البنات* 
*ويهنيكِ بالايمان بسومه*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *الف الف مبرووك شذااوي ..*
> 
> *الله يتمم لك على خيير ..*
> 
> *ربي يسعدك و يهنيك ..*
> 
> *عقباال الفرحة الكبيييرة ..~*
> 
> *دموووعهـ ..{ تسلمييين ع الخبرية السعيدة ..*
> ...



 
*الله يباركِ بعمرك ليلاس*
*تسلميين غنااتي ع هييك تهئنه*
*وعقبال نجاحك والزوااج ان شااء الله*
*شكراا لتواجدكِ هووون ..ماانحرم*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Sweet Magic

الف الف الف مبروكـ ربي يهنيك شذاوي  ـْ }
عقد مبارك وسعادة بحق فاطمة عليها السلام 
سلامي لك

----------

شذى الزهراء (05-21-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> ألف مبروك .. 
> 
> والله يسعدك ويهنيك ..
> 
> وعقبال باقي البنات ..
> 
> يعطيكم العافيه ..
> ...



 
*وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*الله يبارك بعمرك شبووك*
*ربي يسعد الجميع بحق الآل*
*والله يسمع منك ونفرح بالبنات*
*مشكوور ع تهنئتك الحلوووة*
*دمت بسعاده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وعقبالنا كلنا



 
*خادمة المجتبى*
*الله يبارك بعمرش خيووة*
*وربي يبلغني فيكم كلياتكم*
*ونفرح فيكم قريب*
*مشكوووره للتهئنه ..*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *الغآليـة .. شذى الزهرآء*
> 
> *ألف ألف مبروكـ* 
> *ربي يتممـ لكـ ع خير* 
> *وعقبآل بآقي صبآيا الشبكة* 
> 
> *دمعة .. تسلمي ع المبآدرة اللطيفة عزيزتي :)*



*بقاآيا حنين*
*تسلمييين غلاتي .. ربي يباركِ بعمركِ*
*وافرح فيكِ وفي البنات قريب*
*وربي يسمع منكِ طيب الدعاء*
*والشكر كله لوجودكِ هنا* 
*وللغاليه دمووعه لمبادرتها الحلوة*
*دمتي بسلام بقايا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الف الف الف الف مبرررووووووك
> 
> كنت حاسه من الكلام الي في توقيعك هع 
> 
> 
> الله يبارك يجعل الفرح دوم بحياتك
> 
> وعقبال ماتبشرونا ببقية البنات
> 
> تتهني انشاء الله



 
*ربي يباركِ بعمرك بحووره*
*ههه كان الكلام فضيحه* 
*ياارب الفرح لنا ولش خيووة*
*وعقبال الباقي من البنيات ..*
*مشكوووره للحضور هنا والتهئنه ..*
*دمتي بووود..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *صباح الورد ،،* 
> *ياعمري العرووسه الحلوووه =) ،* 
> *ألف ألف مبروووك ،،* 
> *وربي يسعدكم ويهنيكم ويخليكم إلى بعض وعشرة دآيمه يآرب << خلصو كل إللي اعرفهم :p*  
> *ودمووع ثانكس ياقمر على الخبريه الحلووه وعقبالش ياقميله ،* 
> 
> *تحياتي*



*صباح الفل ..*
*هلا بملامح .انتي احلى خيووة*
*الله يباركِ في حياتش والفال لش وللبنات*
*ربي يبلغني ويفرحني فيكم* 
*ويهنيكم باحلى الرجال* 
*مشكوووره ع هييك تواجد عطر*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> أدم الصلاة على النبي محمد فقبولها حتم بدون تردد
> 
> أعمالنا بين القبول وردها إلا الصلاة على النبي محمد
> 
> 
> ألف الصلاة والسلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> 
> بشرك الله بالخير حبيبتي دمعة على السطور وعقبالك وكل البنات ان شاء الله
> ...



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ملوك الغلا..*
*الله يبارك في حياتش ..*
*ويارب يسمع منكِ.. وكله بفضل دعواتكم الطيبه*
*وربي يسعدكِ دوم بحق محمد وآله*
*وعقبال البنات يارب كلهم*
*وعقبال بنياتكِ الحلوات ..*
*دمتي بحب ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *ألْف مَبْروك ياعرُوس ــ وَ عَسى الفَرح دُوم الدُوم*
> 
> 
> *عقبال اللي ببالي .. كلهم* 
>  
> 
> 
> *موفقين دموع ؛*



*الله يباركِ بحيااتكِ براءة*
*والفرح وياكِ ان شاااء الله*
*وعقبالكِ يارب انتي والصباياآ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ** 
> 
> 
> *الف الف الف الف مبروك*  
> 
> *ربي يتمم لك على خير و عساها عشرة طويله* 
> 
> *فرحت لك كثيير ,,,* 
> 
> *دموعه الله يبشرك بالخير ,,,عقبال كل الصبايا ...*



*الله يباركِ بحياتكِ اموول*
*يارب يسمع منكِ عزيزتي* 
*وكل الفرح من طيبكِ وطيب قلبكِ*
*وعقبال البنات كلهم ان شاااء الله*
*ماانحرم منكِ يارب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك شذوي ع العقد  
> دمووعه يسلمووو ع الخبريه الحلوووووووة



 

*الله يباركِ بحياتش خيوة*
*حب ال محمد*
*مشكوووره ع التهئنه الحلوة*
*وعقبالش والجميع يارب*
*دمتي بخير*

----------

